

GestureKit: Open source cross-platform gestures for mobile interfaces - JoseVigil
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gesturekit-gesture-commands-for-mobile-interfaces/x/8292212

======
dang
Um.
[https://twitter.com/gestureKit/with_replies](https://twitter.com/gestureKit/with_replies)

~~~
JoseVigil
Thanks dang for the information :).

------
minimaxir
a) Show HNs are for products in which a use could try right now, not for
products which don't exist yet. If you want to show off the demo apps, link to
the demo apps.

b) This submission has 12 points in 14 minutes, which is highly-indicitave of
vote rigging, which is against HN rules, and doesn't work.

~~~
JoseVigil
hi Minimaxir, we are far away from being a blef and its years of work behind
this post.

Hope you can check this out please and would appreciate your feedback on this
last reply.

a) product: [http://www.gesturekit.com/](http://www.gesturekit.com/) its cross
and already works on iOS, Android and Web platforms.

You can check all plugins and demos here:
[http://www.gesturekit.com/learn/downloads/](http://www.gesturekit.com/learn/downloads/)

This is our Github repo.
[https://github.com/RoamTouch](https://github.com/RoamTouch)

b) We have a nice crew of enthusiasts people around gesturekit and are
following the project.

We will take the proper consideration and measures next time to avoid this.

Thanks very much for the feedback. Jose

~~~
minimaxir
a) You should have linked to that page then instead of the IndieGoGo campaign.

b) As dang points out, _you_ were the one linking directly to the HN
submission.

Also:
[https://twitter.com/JoseVigil/status/520253310834843648](https://twitter.com/JoseVigil/status/520253310834843648)

~~~
JoseVigil
Hi Max,

Appreciate your feedback. I am going to do as you suggest and avoid going over
the rules which I accept and respect. My apologies.

I learn doing, its part of my nature :). Was not aware notizing the post was
out of bounds.

Thanks for the guide.

